# Aufgabenzettel



## JavaNeuling90 (14. Okt 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt zwei tage damit verbracht, diesen Zettel zulösen. Ich wäre euch dankbar, wenn ihr mir meine Fehler aufzeigen könntet.
Zeichnungen können ignoriert werden.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Gucky (14. Okt 2014)

Eher wenig Leute hier haben Lust sich extra ein PDF herunterzuladen.
Dann haben auch wenig Leute Lust deine Lösungen gegenzulesen. Dazu gibt es Freunde/Verwandte/Lehrer.
Komm mit einer konkreten Frage und du bekommst eine konkrete Antwort.


----------



## JavaMeister (15. Okt 2014)

Also ich habe schon Lust  

 1 ist unvollständig
2 ist falsch. 
4 fehlt 
5 teilweise falsch
6 unvollständig
7 falsch. 
15 falsch. 
18 falsch. 
19 falsch. 
21 fehlt
23 unvollständig
24 unvollständig
26 falsch. 
28 teilweise falsch 
29 teilweise falsch 
34 unvollständig. 

Mehr heute Abend. Zu erkennen ist, das du viele hrundlagenkobzepte nicht verstanden hast. Viele der Fragen lassen sich googeln. Das sieht so bisschen hinschmiert aus ohne drüber nachzudenken.


----------



## JavaNeuling90 (15. Okt 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe nun meine Lösungen überarbeitet, weiß aber nicht, ob das nun so ok ist. 
Vielen Dank im Voraus

Frage 1: Schreiben Sie eine Deklaration ohne Initialisierung eines Arrays mit String-Elementen auf! Machen Sie die Skizze des Datenbereiches aus dem Hauptspeicher dazu.
Antwort: String [] array;

Frage 2: Initialisieren Sie das Array mit der Länge 4! 
Antwort: array = new String[4];

Frage 3: Legen Sie in dem Array Werte ab! 
Antwort: array[4] = {eins, zwei, drei, vier};

Frage 4: Wann muss eine Typkonvertierung (cast) bei primitiven Datentypen vorgenommen werden? Schreiben Sie 1 Beispiel mit der expliziten und 1 mit der impliziten Typumwandlung auf.
Antwort: double a = 4.5; //kein cast
int b= (int) a; //explizit Laufzeitfehler cast notwendig
a =b; //implizit kein Informationsverlust cast nicht notwendig

Frage 5: Schreiben Sie eine Schleife für den folgenden Sachverhalt auf: Solange die boolesche Variable istSommer wahr ist, soll in der Konsole das Wort „Sommer“ ausgegeben und der Zähler sommerMonate um 1 erhöht werden. Sobald sommerMonate die Zahl 3 erreicht hat, muss die Variable istSommer auf false gesetzt werden.
Antwort:  

```
boolean istSommer = true;
for (int i=1; i<4; i++){
  System.out.println(“Sommer”);
}
```
Frage 6: Schreiben Sie eine switch-Anweisung für den folgenden Sachverhalt.
Die Variable note vom Datentyp int kann folgende Werte annehmen:
1
2
3
4
5
Je nach Fall geben Sie in der Konsole folgende Bewertung aus:
sehr gut
gut
zufriedenstellend
befriedigend
mangelhaft
Antwort:

```
System.out.println(“Noteneingabe 1-5: “);
Scanner = eingabe = new Scanner(System.in);
int variable = eingabe.nextInt();
switch (variable) {
   case 1: System.out.println("sehr gut"); 
   break;
   case 2: System.out.println("gut");
   break;
   case 3: System.out.println("zufriedenstellend");
   break;
   case 4: System.out.println("befriedigend ");
   break;
   case 5: System.out.println("mangelhaft ");
   break;
 default: System.out.println("flasche Eingabe ");  
 }
```
Frage 7: Wie oft muss eine for-Schleife betreten werden, um 10 Elemente aus einem Array in der Schleife auslesen zu können? Welche Zählerwerte werden dabei generiert? D.h. Wertebereich
von … bis …?
Antwort: 11 Durchläufe; i=0 bis i=9

Frage 8: Schreiben Sie eine Definition der Klasse Student auf. Überlegen Sie Attribute und die Methoden für diese Klasse. Überlegen Sie sich einen Konstruktor mit mindestens einem Übergabeparameter.
Antwort: 

```
public class Student 
{
  public String name; 
  public int matnr;
 
 public Student(String name, int matnr){   //Konstruktor
    this.name = dennis;  
    this.matnr
  }
}
```
Frage 9: Definieren Sie ohne das Initialisieren eine lokale Variable vom Referenzdatentyp Student. Skizzieren Sie dazu diese Variable im Hauptspeicher.
Antwort: int matnr = 6002039;

Frage 10: Initialisieren Sie die Variable aus Frage 9. D.h. erzeugen Sie eine Instanz (ein Objekt) der Klasse Student
Antwort:

```
public student (int matnr){
  System.out.println(matnr);
}
```
Frage 11: Welche Technik wird in Java verwendet, um einen Rückgabewert einer Methode zwischen zu speichern? Geben Sie ein Beispiel für den Aufruf und die Zwischenspeicherung eines Wertes.
Antwort: 

```
public static int summe ()
{
int eins = 2;
int zwei = 2;
summe = eins + zwei;
return summe;
}
```


----------



## Joose (15. Okt 2014)

@JavaNeuling90 

Bitte mach deswegen keinen neuen Thread auf solange es um die gleichen Aufgaben geht!


----------



## JavaMeister (15. Okt 2014)

Die Nummern nun komplett durcheinander zu machen ist natürlich sehr schlau.

Die vorhandenen Postings zu ignorieren auch. Ist das so eine "ich poste meine Aufgaben und will die Lösung haben" Geschichte? Dann bitte Admin in die Job-Börse verschieben.


----------



## Gucky (15. Okt 2014)

3 und 5 sind falsch --> Grundlagen lernen --> Tutorials im Internet/Lehrer/Freunde etc.

7: Logikfehler. Sie wird nicht betreten, wenn nur dir Bedingung geprüft wird.

8: schwerer Syntaxfehler

10: Hä?


----------

